# looking for upvc windows and doors benidorm area



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi
I am looking to purchase upvc patio doors and cannot seem to find a local trader near the Benidorm Area.
I live in Relleu, Alicante, and want to purchase a patio door approx 5ft wide and do not mind if it is second hand or not.
I want it supply only but cannot seem to find any companies locally
Has anyone got any ideas of where I may get a good deal


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

tasty12 said:


> Hi
> I am looking to purchase upvc patio doors and cannot seem to find a local trader near the Benidorm Area.
> I live in Relleu, Alicante, and want to purchase a patio door approx 5ft wide and do not mind if it is second hand or not.
> I want it supply only but cannot seem to find any companies locally
> Has anyone got any ideas of where I may get a good deal


Why UPVC? Most windows I've seen in Spain are aluminium coated - better for the climate(?)

Anyway, I just looked on yellow pages for aluminium workshops and there are loads in your area.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi
Oh ok suppose it is just what i am used to
I will check out the yellow pages for aluminium doors
Thank you for reply


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Contact my buddy Sergio at [email protected]. He speaks no English but can help. We had him install pic double Windows and doors in our flat very reasonably. Smart man going with pvc as they are much more energy efficient than aluminum


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Elyles said:


> Contact my buddy Sergio at [email protected]. He speaks no English but can help. We had him install pic double Windows and doors in our flat very reasonably. Smart man going with pvc as they are much more energy efficient than aluminum


They are but won't last in Spain (so I'm told).

So, if you do go that route, make sure you get a long guarantee - in writing!



> Straight PVC windows look good but will expand and contract with extreme heat. Avoid.
> 
> Aluminium is better. Doesn't expand or contract, and lasts a long time.
> 
> There is a combination window that uses aluminium frames with PVC facings that offers the best of both worlds. But these tend to be expensive. Good, though.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

The new generation will last. We lived in the Mountains of Wyoming in the US. All of the siding and Windows on the house were pic. The old siding, 30 years old was crumbling in a few spots but we had the Windows installed ourselves and they were still like new after ten years. The temp would get to 47 deg. Below 0 at times with weeks around 15 below and our winters lasted many months. The PVC in the Windows today is of much higher quality. And, the aluminum does not seal as well. They are also popular in Texas, where it gets very hot. The guarantee is in writing and for lifetime.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

tasty12 said:


> Hi
> I am looking to purchase upvc patio doors and cannot seem to find a local trader near the Benidorm Area.
> I live in Relleu, Alicante, and want to purchase a patio door approx 5ft wide and do not mind if it is second hand or not.
> I want it supply only but cannot seem to find any companies locally
> Has anyone got any ideas of where I may get a good deal


Bricomart etc have some reasonable budget items atm, but all in ally & white.


----------



## tasty12 (Jan 16, 2016)

thanks for response
will look in to it


----------

